# Dogs on Middle Fork?



## landslide (Dec 20, 2014)

Luke! Use the Google!


From the FS regs online. https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/recreation/wateractivities/?cid=stelprdb5302652



*



Dogs on the river: Dogs are allowed on the Middle Fork, but need to be under control at the guard stations, the launch and take-outs sites. You will also need to clean up any deposits your animal(s) make. For more information, please go to the Handle with Care; Kids and Dogs brochure. Do not allow your pets to chase wildlife (including squirrels and chipmunks) or to dig holes. Also, keep them out of the poison ivy to prevent the oils from transferring to their coats and then onto you.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Landslide- I saw that and it is dated 2013 so wanted to make sure there was not updated regs concerning dogs. Was able to confirm that Fido is good to go.
Luke


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, watch for snakes, poison ivy, and scoop their shit into the groover. I love to pet dogs but am wary after watching them roll in the bushes and then come in for ear scratches.


----------



## landslide (Dec 20, 2014)

Actually, here's another thing to watch out for: ticks on you and your pooch! I ran Marsh-Middle-Main a couple weeks ago and we saw LOTS of ticks at Dagger Falls and Sunflower HS. Surprisingly, we saw no ticks at Sheepeater camp, which is in between these two areas. A few ticks at Cow Camp, and then nothing the rest of the way down.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

My hound on the Middle Fork week before last.
I took his tick collar off before we put in, and haven't seen a tick on him yet.
He was caugh roaming thru the poison ivy at elk bar, made him go swimming after (tough to say I "made" him swim, can't keep him out of the water...) 
And no sign of poison ivy on me...


----------

